# Using a rimfire for pheasant's?



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am originally from Rochester, Mn. I never did much pheasant hunting growing up since I am convinced there isn't a single rooster in that whole county. But that's not what I am asking here.

I was hunting with a friend over opening weekend in Minnesota. While I was around there a person we were hunting with kept talking about bringing his .17 caliber with since we had been seeing a lot of pheasants sitting in the road ditches. My question is, is it legal to use a rimfire to shoot pheasants in Minnesota? And was also wondering if it's legal to use a rifle in North Dakota as well. I know of one farmer up here who shoots them in the head with a .223 when they run into his barn yard. I can't seem to find anything in the laws about it, so I thought I would ask you. To me it seems like it takes all the fun out of bird hunting as well as gives you an unfair advantage over the birds.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Most states its illlegal because they dont want anyone shooting into the air with rifles and accidentally killing someone a mile away


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

LEGAL FIREARMS AND AMMUNITION
Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only fi rearms no smaller than 410 gauge
nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no
more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be
used. Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds. Nontoxic
shot is required for some species and on some lands. Raptors may be
used only by those possessing a falconry permit.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> LEGAL FIREARMS AND AMMUNITION
> Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only fi rearms no smaller than 410 gauge
> nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no
> more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be
> ...


Thats ND, I had the same question a while back. In MN it is legal to use rimfire is my understanding.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am sure that if you can use rimfires you cannot shoot on a roadway or across one and have to be behind the right of way which is usually the backside of the ditch.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

You CAN use rimfire .22 on huns & pheasant in Minnesota.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I guess that guy did know what he was talking about, glad I didn't say anything to him about it. He was one of those I'm right and you know it type of guys anyways. It's kinda surprising they would let you do that, but then again it is Minnesota. :roll:


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

It's legal in MN and I believe SD as well, but I'm not 100% positive on SD.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't have a scope on my .22 and I'm not a great shot with a riffle, but I think it'd be a heck of shot to take down a rooster at long distance. What's unfair about it? Maybe it's easy for an expert shot, I don't know?


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

sleeri said:


> I don't have a scope on my .22 and I'm not a great shot with a riffle, but I think it'd be a heck of shot to take down a rooster at long distance. What's unfair about it? Maybe it's easy for an expert shot, I don't know?


I'm not entirely sure what you concider long distance. But I have no problem shooting squirrles at 75+ yards as long as they aren't running around. I don't think it would be too hard to get a goot hit on a large pheasant at that distance or even further. Keep in mind I'm far from an precision marksman, and never have claimed to be.

I think shooting them at any distance with a rifle takes the fun away from hunting behind a dog and watching them work. But that's just my opinion. It also seems a little dangerous as Bobm stated. Shooting rifles in the air is never a good idea, and I'm sure it's bound to happen when you get someone out trying to shoot birds like that.


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/20 ... chance-it/

Please read the above and leave the rifle at home when hunting upland or fowl!!!


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

If you're trying to play the saftey card, then I'd say we all need to be a lot more concerned with rifle deer hunters, than the occasional guy looking for pheasants with his .22. If I post an article about a deer hunter shooting someone with a rifle (which wouldn't be hard to find) should we all stop hunting deer with rifles? I doubt that's going to happen. GUN SAFETY - that is the key!

As for the "hunting over a dog is more fun" issue, I guess I'd say it's like comparing hitting an "inside the park" home run to hitting a conventional "out of the park" home run. Sure, it's more satisfying to blast a ball over the center field wall, but it's still fun to scramble for that inside the park HR (rooster by rifle). Just 2 different ways to go about it.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

MN rimfire (.22s) originated from people road hunting and shooting ruffed grouse in the northern forests.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

NEWS FLASH: There are some people out there (myself included) that couldnt care less about watching a dog work. When I go out after pheasants I am hunting dinner pure and simple. Whats the difference if they are blasted with a shotgun or shot in the head with a .22. They both taste the same only one doesnt have pellets in it.

Oh yea, to me nothing spoils supper more than a slimy, dog spit covered bird.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

jdpete75 said:


> NEWS FLASH: There are some people out there (myself included) that couldnt care less about watching a dog work. When I go out after pheasants I am hunting dinner pure and simple. Whats the difference if they are blasted with a shotgun or shot in the head with a .22. They both taste the same only one doesnt have pellets in it.
> 
> Oh yea, to me nothing spoils supper more than a slimy, dog spit covered bird.


What's the difference? It is called rules and regulations and these rules and regulations are set by the Game and Fish Dept. That's all we need is some people running around out there shooting upland birds with a .22 while other hunters are in the field. There has been a couple of times this year I have been walking a field and some road hunters stop and shoot at some birds that we have pushed out to the road. Not sure what you are talking about a slimy dog spit covered bird, don't you clean and cook your birds before you eat them?

Here is part of the regulations for upland birds off the site.

Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than 410 gauge nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> It's legal in MN


dont read very well do you



> Whats the difference if they are blasted with a shotgun or shot in the head with a .22. They both taste the same only one doesnt have pellets in it.


did I say that I do it



> don't you clean and cook your birds before you eat them?


I pluck them so I am really not very excited about dog slobber


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

theplain said:


> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2007/oct/14/just-dont-chance-it/
> 
> Please read the above and leave the rifle at home when hunting upland or fowl!!!


So your saying to not shoot pheasants in a field with a .22 because they might be decoys with people hiding in them?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

road hunting (and thats whats we are talking about aren't we uke: ) in any form is unsportsmanlike, animals have no natural fear of vehicles.

Shotgun or 22 its still shameful, and nobody drives around and kill birds because they are starving and need the meat, gas is more expensive than chicken

You want to wander around the fields an hunt properly with a 22 I have no problem with that as long as your not shooting in the air.

Theres a right and a wrong way to do everthing


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Bob,

I am not talking about road hunting, nor am I talking about trying to hit them in the air. I am talking about being able to shoot one in the head real quick in the morning while they are by the bins. I dont see anything wrong with that, I am guessing that it is probably illegal to stop people from trying to shoot them in the air (like you said). Im a little pressed for time this morning, but if anyone wants to discuss the ethics of "I just like to watch my dog work" vs shooting one in the head with a .22 for dinner I will be more than happy to oblige later on.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

> animals have no natural fear of vehicles.


Animals have no natural fear of vehicles? What state are you from? As far as Im concerned, most animals have a fear for anything that is bigger than them and makes loud noises.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've thought about this question long and hard. Thought of the pros and cons. I personally don't think there is anything wrong with letting people shoot pheasants with a .22. Personally, that isn't the way I would do it. Many people road hunt because they are lazy and these people are probably going to shoot whatever gun they have in the car anyway from .410 to .30-06. But many people road hunt because physically it is the only way they can, and a .22 maybe the only way they can get a rooster most of the time. I'd have no problem with the G&F giving special permits to these people. When people can't physically do it anymore, they quit, lose interest and our collective voice weakens.


----------

